# fezleke



## seitt

Greetings,

According to my (Turkish) wife, the word ‘fezleke’ is being used in connection with the question of taking away the immunity from prosecution of some (all?) Turkish MPs.

Please, what is the best translation for ‘fezleke’ in this context?

Could you construct a couple of example sentences for me, please?

Best wishes, and many thanks,

Simon


----------



## shafaq

Fezleke is an Arabic loan word means "*summary* ((mostly) of a legal inversigation-accusation)" in Turkish. 
Savcılık Meclis Başkanlığı'na fezleke yazdı.

Savcılık *fezleke* hazırladı/gönderdi.


----------



## seitt

Many thanks - presumably this fezleke would have come complete with recommendations, wouldn't it?


----------



## volderbas

*a short clear description that gives the main facts or ideas about something*


----------



## seitt

Ah, thank you - do you mean without recommendations, just objective facts and what is being said about the subject in various quarters?


----------



## shafaq

seitt said:


> Many thanks - presumably this fezleke would have come complete with recommendations, wouldn't it?


Yes ! You are right .


----------



## Reverence

The general meaning of "fezleke" may be "summary", but it also has a place within judicial terminology; in fact, it recently has become a fairly popular term on media. A fezleke is a report the judiciary sends the government about a certain investigation/inquiry. Since it is essentially a report, it is bound by nature to include suggestions about which motion to carry pertaining the investigation. I mean, when you pen a report where you elaborate on how some organization is involved in illicit activities that would eventually shake the very foundations of the state if gone unchecked, you cannot help but comment on what manner of action should be taken under the conclusions section.


----------



## seitt

Many thanks, very well explained.


----------



## SonOfAdam

Everything everybody else has written is correct in a judicial context. However in the context of Parliament the correct translation would be "resolution", as, for instance, the famous 1 March 2003 "fezleke" which would have authorised the US to invade Iraq through Turkish soil and the recent "fezleke" authorising the government to order military operations in Syria as and when needed have nothing to do with the judiciary... This latest "fezleke" for revoking the BDP MPs' immunity is also legislative in nature - if it gets enough yes votes in Parliament it will go through. So again, nothing to do with any prosecutor reports...


----------



## seitt

Thank you, SonOfAdam - what you say sounds like the equivalent of the English word 'bill'.

Ref.: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bill_(proposed_law)


----------



## SonOfAdam

"Kanun tasarısı" if it's a cabinet proposal, "kanun teklifi" if it's from any MP.


----------



## seitt

Much obliged!


----------



## Reverence

Err, but it's _1 Mart tezkeresi_, not _1 Mart fezlekesi_.


----------

